# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  مادر فیزیک ایران کیست

## khatereh 2

آلینوش طریان ( ۱۲۹۹-۱۳۸۹) مادر نجوم و نخستین بانوی اختر فیزیک ایران بود. او پایه گذار نخستین تلسکوپ خورشیدی و نخستین رصدخانه فیزیک خورشیدی در ایران  است.
درخواست او برای بورس تحصیلی فرانسه به دلیل زن بودن او رد شد و او با هزینه شخصی، دکترای خود را در دانشگاه سوربن پاریس به پایان رساند. 
آلینوش طریان اولین فیزیکدان زن است که در ایران در سال ۱۳۴۳ به مقام استادی رسید.
وی در سال ۱۳۴۵ عضو کمیته ژنو فیزیک دانشگاه تهران و در سال ۱۳۴۸ ریاست گروه تحقیقات فیزیک خورشیدی موسسه ژنوفیزیک دانشگاه تهران را عهده دار بودآبان ماه ، يادآور تولد نخستين زن استاد فيزيك ايران و بنيانگذار رصدخانه و تلسكوپ خورشيدي تاريخ نجوم ايران است . بانويي كه 30 سال از زندگي پربارش را به تربيت دانشجوياني پرداخت كه اكنون خود استاداني بزرگ در اين عرصه هستند.  پس از مدتي با هزينه شخصي خود به بخش فيزيك اتمسفر دانشگاه پاريس رفت و در آنجا دانشنامه دكتراي دولتي را از دانشگاه علوم پاريس در سال 1956 ميلادي(1335 خورشيدي) دريافت و به دليل خدمت به كشورش پيشنهاد كرسي استادي دانشگاه سوربن را رد كرد . به ايران بازگشت و با سمت دانشيار فيزيك رشته ترموديناميك در گروه فيزيك مشغول به كار شد.در سال 1338 هجري خورشيدي دولت فدرال آلمان غربي بورس مطالعه رصد خانه فيزيك خورشيدي را در اختيار دانشگاه تهران قرار داد و وي براي اين بورس انتخاب شد و به مدت چهار ماه به آلمان رفت و بعد از انجام مطالعات به ايران بازگشت.در تاريخ 9 خرداد 1343 به مقام استادي ارتقاء يافت و بدين ترتيب عنوان نخستين فيزيكدان زن ايراني را ،كه به مقام استادي رسيد ،از آن خود كرد.او در تاريخ 29 آبان سال 1345 به عنوان عضو كميته ژئو فيزيك دانشگاه تهران انتخاب شد و سه سال بعد به رياست گروه تحقيقات فيزيك خورشيدي موسسه ژئوفيزيك آن دانشگاه منصوب شد و در رصدخانه فيزيك خورشيدي كه خود در بنيانگذاري آن نقش عمده اي داشت، فعاليت هاي علمي را آغاز كرد. استاد به زبانهاي فرانسه، انگليسي و تركي مسلط است.اين بانوي ايراني نخستين كسي بود كه در ايران درس فيزيك ستاره ها را تدريس كرد، او در سال 1358 تقاضاي بازنشستگي كرد و با موافقت رئيس دانشگاه به افتخار بازنشستگي نائل آمد.آلينوش طريان زندگي خود را وقف بالابردن دانش فيزيك ايران كرد كه اكنون ثمره هاي آن در زيرشاخه هاي نانو، فيزيك نوين و ... نمود يافته است او به دليل مشغله هاي علمي هرگز ازدواج نكرد و اكنون در خانه سالمندان زندگي مي كند، چرا كه حتي خانه خود را براي ارتقا دانش ايراني، سالهاست كه وقف كرده است.این بانوی بزرگ در روز 18 آبان 1389 در سن ۹۰سالگی درگذشت.                                                            یادش گرامی باد

----------


## khatereh 2



----------


## amin278

افراد ارزشمند زیادی به نام ایرانی داریم که همه جهان انها را میشناسند بغیر از خودمان!

----------


## aliis

این فرهنگیه که ازش بی خبریم...

----------


## Ultra

روحش شاد

----------


## khatereh 2

آلینوش طریان، مادر نجوم و بانوی اخترفیزیک ایران کتابخانه شخصی خود را شامل کتاب‌هایی به 3 زبان فارسی، ارمنی و فرانسوی به سازمان اسناد و کتابخانه‌ ملی ایران اهدا کرد. 
طریان کتابخانه شخصی خود را شامل 1116 جلد کتاب چاپی، یک جلد کتاب چاپ سنگی، 162 جلد منابع غیرکتابی (پایان‌نامه و مقالات) و 902 جلد نشریه به سازمان اسناد و کتابخانه ملی اهدا کرد و. مادر نجوم ایران هم که با پیکر نحیف و دستان لرزانش بر تخت کوچکی نشسته بود، از خاطرات زندگی و جوانی خود سخن گفت.
او خود را از نخستین استادان زن دانشگاه تهران خواند و گفت: من از این‌رو این رشته علمی را برای تحصیل انتخاب کردم که همه فکر می‌کردند کاری مردانه است و من می‌خواستم ثابت کنم می‌توانم این کار را انجام دهم و زنان سرزمینم را هم به درس‌خواندن ترغیب کنم. طریان که هیچ‌وقت ازدواج نکرده است، معلم را مانند مادر معرفی کرد و گفت: معلمی کارش را خوب انجام می‌دهد که مانند مادر، بچه‌ها را دوست داشته باشد.
او که در این مراسم، 2 کتاب از کتابخانه شخصی‌اش را به‌صورت نمادین به اشعری اهدا کرد، درباره اهدای کتاب‌هایش به کتابخانه ملی گفت: کتاب باید جایی برود که خواننده دارد. طریان پایه‌گذار نخستین رصدخانه فیزیک خورشیدی در تهران است و برای نخستین‌بار، درس‌های فیزیک خورشیدی و اختر فیزیک را در دانشگاه تهران ارائه کرد.

----------


## khatereh 2



----------


## khaan

الانم تدریس میکنن ایشون ؟

----------


## khatereh 2

> الانم تدریس میکنن ایشون ؟


این بانوی بزرگ در روز 18 آبان 1389 در سن ۹۰سالگی درگذشت. یادش گرامی باد

----------

